

Flat Design and Fonts (Typography in Flat Design Era) - SmeelBe
http://designmodo.com/flat-design-fonts/
What are the best fonts to use with flat design? We’ve discussed the trend in depth. And you have responded with lots of questions. We will try to answer one of those popular queries today.
======
lorilei
Today's WWDC, so i hope apple will announce iOS in flat style. This post
perfect illustrate importance of typography in flat design.

~~~
SmeelBe
Although everyone is hoping for Apple to finally catch up – or at least for an
modern / flat / current design – I really believe Apple is going to pitch its
changes as a leap forward, not catching up.

I’m not expecting any Tile or Android-flat like design, i am however expecting
something that will “again” differentiate them from the rest. Can’t wait!

